# Denton & Sasquatch Podcast #186



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Any news on a release date for the next podcast. We miss you guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Now that they have gotten rich and famous they don't have time for us little people. Too busy jet setting with the Kardashians and hobnobbing with the Hollywood elite. Next thing you know, they will be telling us how to live our lives, how to vote, and grabbing our guns. So sad.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Working on it.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I heard they were cancelled for making outrageous demands.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Working on it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

@Sasquatch - To make matters worse, my phone died, last night. It's a conspiracy.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Trump did it!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Damn @Denton maybe if all these people are clambering to hear a new show we might have to start charging $$$.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> Damn @Denton maybe if all these people are clambering to hear a new show we might have to start charging $$$.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I once sent you $2 by PayPal but you guys never collected it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> I once sent you $2 by PayPal but you guys never collected it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's appreciated but we have no account. Heck, we're doing good to just get a show out there!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> I once sent you $2 by PayPal but you guys never collected it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You kids and your new fangled technology! Bah humbug

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Back in the world of communication. iPhone 11. Don’t see the big difference between it and my iPhone 6 except the 6 is dead.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> Back in the world of communication. iPhone 11. Don't see the big difference between it and my iPhone 6 except the 6 is dead.


You paid more for the 11, trust them, it's more better.:tango_face_grin:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Haven't listened to your podcasts in a while, it's been way too long... Looking forward to it!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TG said:


> Haven't listened to your podcasts in a while, it's been way too long... Looking forward to it!


Next week; we promise.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

TG said:


> Haven't listened to your podcasts in a while, it's been way too long... Looking forward to it!


Holy Crapola on a stick! @TG is back! :vs_wave:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Holy Crapola on a stick! @TG is back! :vs_wave:


I like think it is my animal magnetism but you are the cryptology creature.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Holy Crapola on a stick! @TG is back! :vs_wave:


haha Nice expression


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> I like think it is my animal magnetism but you are the cryptology creature.


Yeah OK, Sure, it was your animal magnetism. :tango_face_grin:


----------

